

Hatton Garden burglary - sambeau
https://www.thinglink.com/scene/647085659093204994

======
sambeau
Interesting to see the "Flying Squad" embracing interactive web technology.

See also [http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-
london-32414531](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-32414531)

